# 140.000 bỉm Bobby giả bị phát hiện đang được đóng gói bán ra thị trường



## mai lan (23/4/18)

*Ngày 23/4, Phòng Cảnh sát kinh tế, Công an TP Hà Nội cho biết vừa ra quyết định khởi tố vụ án, khởi tố bị can đối với Đặng Thành Lâm liên quan đến làm giả bỉm Bobby.*

Trước đó, chiều 21/4, Cục Cảnh sát phòng chống tội phạm buôn lậu (C74 - Bộ Công an) phối hợp với Cục Cảnh sát kinh tế, Viện Khoa học hình sự Bộ Công an (Bộ Công an), Phòng Cảnh sát kinh tế (Công an TP Hà Nội) và Chi cục Quản lý thị trường Hà Nội tiến hành kiểm tra đột xuất cơ sở sản xuất bỉm trẻ em của ông Đặng Thành Lâm (41 tuổi, trú tại thôn Lại Hoàng, xã Yên Thường, huyện Gia Lâm, TP Hà Nội). Tang vật bỉm trẻ em giả bị thu giữ lên tới gần 20 xe ô tải.

Tại đây, tổ công tác đã bắt quả tang một số đối tượng tại cơ sở sản xuất bỉm trẻ em này đang có hành vi đóng gói một lượng lớn bỉm trẻ em giả (khoảng 140.000 bỉm).




_Cơ sở sản xuất, đóng gói bỉm giả của Đặng Thành Lâm_​Tại thời điểm kiểm tra, Đặng Thành Lâm khai nhận cơ sở sản xuất bỉm trẻ em này không có giấy đăng ký kinh doanh sản xuất hàng hóa và thừa nhận đã mua bỉm trẻ em trôi nổi tại Trung Quốc về đóng gói, giả nhãn hiệu Bobby để bán kiếm lời. Được biết, Lâm mua số bỉm này tại Trung Quốc chỉ với giá 51 nghìn đồng/túi, mỗi túi chứa 20 chiếc bỉm.

Sau khi vận chuyển về cơ sở của mình, Lâm sẽ cho người làm bóc bỏ vỏ ngoài, rồi cho bỉm Trung Quốc vào các bọc túi bỉm giả nhãn hiệu Bobby và trên túi bỉm có in giá bán 215 nghìn đồng. Sau đó, vận chuyển ra các đại lý ở nhiều nơi để tiêu thụ.

Sau khi củng cố hồ sơ, Phòng Cảnh sát kinh tế, Công an TP Hà Nội đã khởi tố vụ án, khởi tố bị can đối với Đặng Thành Lâm về tội sản xuất, buôn bán hàng giả, quy định tại Điều 192 Bộ luật hình sự. Đồng thời, thực hiện lệnh bắt tạm giam và tổ chức khám xét khẩn cấp nơi ở của Lâm, thu được nhiều giấy tờ có liên quan đến hoạt động sản xuất, buôn bán bỉm giả.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------



## vietmom (23/4/18)




----------



## Hương Smile (6/8/21)

nguy hiểm quá nhỉ


----------

